# Got a job in dubai, waiting for my visa. I have some doubts, help me if you can



## ram86kumar (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone

I applied a job through dubai-bb WEBSITE, i got a offer from a employe in end of december. Then i submitted my attested certificates in 1st week of january, HR told that i will get my visa soon, but it delayed. I am having good contact with my Hr, he is replying my every quires. Now Hr told that i will get my visa around 25th of this month(march). 

i still doesnt know the name of the company, the name they are mentioning in the email is MISSION FIRE SAFETY LLC DUBAI. And i still haven't got much information from my Hr (company name,contract)
My question is 1. Does anybody know this company?
2. What else i need to ask to my HR before departure?

I am new to dubai and new to this forum, it will helpful if i get information from you guys.
This is my first job, so im pretty my nervous. dont mistake me.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ram86kumar said:


> *i still doesnt know the name of the company, the name they are mentioning in the email is MISSION FIRE SAFETY LLC DUBAI. And i still haven't got much information from my Hr (company name,contract)*.



Sorry, do you know the name of the company, or you don't?

Was the offer letter sent to you directly by the company?

The person that you've been in touch with, you say is from HR. HR from where? From that Mission Fire company?

I just googled them and can't find anything about them.

If I were you, I'd request for my attested certificates to be returned to me right away.

In fact, why did you even send them your certificates if you say you don't even know the name of the company? (or maybe you do, I'm not clear about this from your post above).


----------



## ram86kumar (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello 
Thank you for your reply, I haven't send my original certificates, just the scan copy. Thank you for your concern, i appreciate it.
1. i still haven't got the offer letter yet, they said like sending it through the visa
2. Yes HR from that company. mission fire safety llc dubai

yes i also can't google them. I apologize for making unclear post. 

I can even ask the queries to them, i thought it wont be polite. Anyway i haven't payed any money to them. And i will check my visa and contracts with my dubai friend after getting it. 
my question is, if somebody heard about that company (im not asking to google) i mean like, people living in dubai may heard it or maybe their friends could have. 

wat else i need to ask to my Hr after getting the Visa, i think the name of the company and other details will be in Visa, is it right?




dizzyizzy said:


> Sorry, do you know the name of the company, or you don't?
> 
> Was the offer letter sent to you directly by the company?
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ram86kumar said:


> Hello
> Thank you for your reply, I haven't send my original certificates, just the scan copy. Thank you for your concern, i appreciate it.
> 1. i still haven't got the offer letter yet, they said like sending it through the visa
> 2. Yes HR from that company. mission fire safety llc dubai
> ...


It usually goes like this:

- Employer sends an offer letter stipulating the job role, salary and allowances. Obviously the company name appears in this offer letter, along with address of their offices and number of their trading license.
- Employee signs the letter in acceptance of the offer, and sends copy of passport and copies of certificates (although they are not needed at this stage for residence visa purposes).
- Employer sends a visit visa to entry the country (this is not the residence visa), ticket and information reg. accommodation arrangements if applicable and a starting date is agreed. The contract is usually signed at this stage too as the starting date will need to be entered on the contract, and that depends on the date when the employee will be available in the UAE (therefore the visit visa has to come first).
- Once in the UAE, the employer will ask for the original passport and certificates and start processing the residence visa and labour card, which may take up to a few days/weeks, but by this stage he employee is already allowed to start working (as long as the residence visa is being processed).
- Once the residence visa is stamped in the passport, then the employee can go ahead and sponsor visas for their spouse and children.

I don't understand why they haven't sent you an offer letter yet, nor why the visit visa is taking long, let alone the fact that a contract has not been signed. It doesn't sound to me like you actually have a job with them to be honest, only the promise of a job offer that hasn't come yet. If I were you, I'd worry about getting the offer letter and contract first! 

BTW, you have all the right to ask these questions to the employer! You are planning to move to the UAE to work for this company for crying out loud, so you need to make sure they are a reputable, well established company before you drop your job/life back home in order to come here. And the fact that they can't even be found in Google (even the lowest, smallest companies have at least some sort of listing somewhere with a phone number!) should tell you a lot.

Ask the HR guy where are their offices located, and why can't you find them on the internet. Ask them for a phone number and start communicating over the phone with the HR person and whoever is supposed to be your future boss and ask them why is this taking so long. 

And in the meanwhile do not I repeat do not quit your job back home.

Good luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you think this could be the company? https://sites.google.com/a/missionfiresafety.com/mfs-site/home

When you email the HR person what comes after the @ symbol? Is it a proper company name or is it a gmail or similar address?

Try googling the name of the HR person - I think this may be a new company.


----------



## ram86kumar (Mar 14, 2013)

Hr email Id is with company name, thanks a million. How did you find the website? i was googling it for last 2 months. All i can say is WOW. I also think its a new company

This is very helpful, thank you for replying and spending time to find the website. great job, hats off

I will be a active member in this forum from now, i will also try to help people.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy to help and hope it is correct. I do a lot of research at work and sometimes it's just a matter of following certain identifiers that make sense, if that makes sense. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------

